# Just saw the Dark Knight!!



## sakeido

Don't want to spoil it for anyone though. It lives up the hype. Far better than even Batman Begins. Absolutely riveting at all times. Incredibly exciting. Surprisingly profound. 

5/5!!


----------



## Naren

When was it released?


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Must.See.This.Movie!


----------



## sakeido

Naren said:


> When was it released?



this upcoming Friday.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Must.See.This.Movie!



Yes. You *must*.


----------



## DDDorian

It opened here yesterday, the ushers had night vision goggles on to detect hidden cameras and whatnot, intense.


----------



## Naren

sakeido said:


> this upcoming Friday.



I want to see it, but I never have time to go to the theater and there are a ton of other movies I want to see: Iron Man (hasn't been released here yet), Indiana Jones (was released here, but haven't had a chance to see it), Hancock (will be released here pretty soon), and a few others I'm forgetting.

Been looking forward to The Dark Knight, though. I've been a Batman fan since I was a little kid and Batman Begins was the best Batman movie to come out so far.


----------



## jaredowty

I just saw it too, thanks to my friends at the local theater...

I want to see this movie again, because there was a lot of shit going on and a lot to take in...however, I can already say from first impression that it's one of the best and unique films I've ever seen. All the acting was so believable, by the last twenty minutes I was literally on the edge of my seat.

Can't really tell you anything more than that without spoilers.

5/5


----------



## Mr. S

The Dark Wolf said:


> Must.See.This.Movie!



 Though I have to wait till next week till it comes out... Goddamnit!


----------



## Uber Mega

Sweet, can't wait until it opens here.

Was Ledger's portrayal all it was hyped up to be?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

I realy am looking forward to this


----------



## ohio_eric

If this movie is better than Batman Begins I'm going to need to take a spare set of pants.


----------



## Nick

cant wait for this


----------



## playstopause

The Dark Wolf said:


> Must.See.This.Movie!


----------



## Pauly

You guys are getting me worked up!


----------



## Decipher

Couldn't get advanced screening tix for tonight but am seeing it tomorrow afternoon.... Best way to spend my birthday!! Fuck I cannot wait to see this film.


----------



## psychoticsnoman

i'm going tonight to see it with my woman, i can't fucking wait


----------



## MrRedRaider

Man, im glad you made this thread. I _ALMOST_ forgot about it.. hehe. First showing is at midnight here. Im going, alone or not!


----------



## sakeido

ohio_eric said:


> If this movie is better than Batman Begins I'm going to need to take a spare set of pants.



You better bring a couple extra pairs of pants



Uber Mega said:


> Sweet, can't wait until it opens here.
> 
> Was Ledger's portrayal all it was hyped up to be?



It definitely was, he was great. I feel bad for Aaron Eckhart because his performance is fantastic as well, but he is just totally overshadowed by Ledger. But even great as Ledger is, this movie is so well put together, he doesn't overshadow it. It is one of the most perfectly made movies I have ever seen.


----------



## playstopause

ohio_eric said:


> If this movie is better than Batman Begins I'm going to need to take a spare set of pants.



Every single critique i've read today said:

"Batman begins" was an EXCELLENT movie. "The dark night" is even BETTER.



Can't wait!


----------



## jaredowty

Uber Mega said:


> Was Ledger's portrayal all it was hyped up to be?



Absolutely, if not better. Every other performance was stunning too, but Ledger was just something else.

And yes, this is much better than Batman Begins. And I LOVED Batman Begins...


----------



## Clydefrog

I'm going to be seeing this saturday at noon -- IMAX.

WHOO!


----------



## FortePenance

Probably gonna see it Saturday. See if I can get to the expensive theatre where they have about seats for 12 people and a massive screen. 

Wall-E and The Dark Knight will be the best summer films, period.


----------



## sakeido

I'd put Iron Man and Hellboy II up there as well. When it comes to the visual aspect of the films, I liked both Iron Man and Hellboy better - more imagination in both. That almost feels sacrilegious though, considering how incredibly good Batman is. It is definitely the best superhero movie of all time, and one of the best movies of all time period.


----------



## kristallin

Ledger is every iota the psychopath the Joker is supposed to be. His portrayal was so believable, you weren't under the impression that he was playing the Joker, he *was* the Joker. Pity the bloke died, cause he set the standard for the character with his performance IMO.


----------



## daybean

just got my tickets today, taking off in about an hour to see it. a little


----------



## Rick

It's showing at 12:01, 1, 2, and 3 in the morning at a theater in North Austin.


----------



## daybean

im going at 12:01, although i should have waited to see it in about a week so i dont have to be surrounded by so much dork. 

^its ok for me to say it cause im a dork too!


----------



## SymmetricScars

ohio_eric said:


> If this movie is better than Batman Begins I'm going to need to take a spare set of pants.




This.


----------



## goth_fiend

Uber Mega said:


> Sweet, can't wait until it opens here.
> 
> Was Ledger's portrayal all it was hyped up to be?



better then you could possibly imagine, he truly did become the joker, I saw it yesterday night (a full night before it came out, there are midnight showings going on right now here in cali) I know people

that being said everybodys roles in this movie were nothing short of spectacular, in all seriousness, oscar sweep worthy


----------



## psychoticsnoman

dear god this movie kicked tons of ass, if you were thinking of seeing it go as soon as you can!!!


----------



## thadood

Dude. This movie wins at everything forever. I'm going to see this multiple times! I cannot get over how fucking amazing this movie was. I've never been as captivated by a Batman movie as I was with this one. Oh my god.


----------



## jaredowty

kristallin said:


> Ledger is every iota the psychopath the Joker is supposed to be. His portrayal was so believable, you weren't under the impression that he was playing the Joker, he *was* the Joker. Pity the bloke died, cause he set the standard for the character with his performance IMO.



My thoughts exactly. No one will be able to play the Joker in any future Batman franchise, just because Ledger perfected the role.


----------



## Slayer89

Amazing. No other words are needed.


----------



## SevenDeadly




----------



## eleven59




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Seeing it tomorrow in the IMAX!


----------



## Groff

If I don't see it this sunday, I'll be seeing it next weekend. I can't wait!


----------



## yellowv

I can't wait. Already have my tickets for tonight. I am pumped up.


----------



## DDDorian

Just saw this... For all the talk of Heath Ledger's performance, there hasn't been nearly enough praise for Gary Eckhart as Harvey Dent. His performance isn't quite at the same level as Ledger's (not that many are - seriously, he's off the hook) but I think Harvey Dent as a character is a bit better written than the Joker, so they about even out. Bale still pulls that stupid "chain-smoking pro wrestler" Batman voice though, which pisses me off to no end. I thought Begins was good, but not great, so I was very pleasantly surprised by this movie. Only real complaint:


Spoiler



the stupid CSI-esque pseudo-science bullshit with the bullet fragments and sonar


 but that's easy enough to overlook. Tense as hell, and way more bleak than the kiddie merchandising would have you believe.


Spoiler



The pencil trick, oh my fucking god


There's been talk of a third film but I really don't think they're going to top this no matter how hard they try. Film of the year and quite possibly the decade. 2 1/2 stars [/rollingstone]


----------



## sakeido

The thing with that voice is he has to do it, otherwise people will recognize him as Bruce Wayne. He's not trying to sound cool - he's trying to not be recognized, and the new Batman movies unlike a lot of other superhero movies go to good lengths to make his secret identity pretty believable.


Spoiler



Like the bit where the guy finds the plans for the Tumbler and wants to out Bruce Wayne, and Lucius manages to shut him up until the Joker makes this threat


So yeah, it sound stupid, but he doesn't have a choice.


Spoiler



And yeah, the pencil trick was incredible. I was thinking, "he's going to make it disappear? How - OH MY GOD


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

Brilliantly done, and the on-location filming truly made a difference. 

I'll be seeing this again very soon.


----------



## daybean

waited in line for 2 hours to see it, they were at a max capacity (so we sat on the floor and we got our money back too), and and it was 2 :15 am when they started the movie, was worth it........a big thumbs up from me and my brother!!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

I'll be seeing this tonight.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh my god.

1) Heath nailed Joker.
2) This movie was mother fucking amazing, especially from the beginning.
3) Jesus Christ this thing was amazing.
4) Why did they have to kill...the people everyone believed in?
5) Joker was out of this world awesome.


----------



## Heavy Ed

Just got home from seeing this. It was fantastic!!! 
Now I'm trying to figure out when I can go see it again!!


----------



## yellowv

I also just saw it and it was amazing. Heath Ledger truly played a perfect role. This is the first super hyped movie that I have seen that not only met, but went well beyond my expectations. My only complaint with the movie would also be Bales Batman voice, but I can understand why it's done.


----------



## daybean

i went to go see the movie, and the joker takes all my attention. i think h. ledger stole the film (just never sank in that he was dead when he was so alive in the film), im sad now.


----------



## Slayer89

Just saw it again. Still love it.


----------



## Codyyy

I really want to see it now. All I hear everywhere is that Heath Ledger was mind-blowing as the Joker.


----------



## ohio_eric

The reason Bale does the Batman voice is that Batman does the Batman voice. Batman uses a different voice when he is Batman so it's much harder to figure out that he is really Bruce Wayne. Since lots of people have probably heard Bruce Wayne's voice because he is quite the celebrity it's logical that he disguises his voice.


----------



## Anthony

This movie was the greatest movie I've seen in a long while


----------



## JakeRI

I've seen it twice. heathe Ledger is absolutly amazing. every little detail he does is perfect. and hes got a badass magic trick


----------



## Lucky Seven

I can't think of the last movie I saw in theaters that was this good.


----------



## bobbyretelle

best movie EVEERRR


----------



## Korbain

i must see it!! Probably within the week. From everyone i know that's seen it, i have been told nothing other than greatness about this movie!! 
Christian Bale and Heath Ledger in a movie, thats enough to have anyone sold


----------



## Lucky Seven

Korbain said:


> i must see it!! Probably within the week. From everyone i know that's seen it, i have been told nothing other than greatness about this movie!!
> Christian Bale and Heath Ledger in a movie, thats enough to have anyone sold



I feel sorry for Christian Bale in this movie. Yes, he does a very good job, but gets completely overshadowed by Heath Ledger IMO.


----------



## Anthony

Lucky Seven said:


> I feel sorry for Christian Bale in this movie. Yes, he does a very good job, but gets completely overshadowed by Heath Ledger IMO.



I don't feel sorry for him. He played his role near perfect, and is still alive. If anything, I feel sorry for Heath.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Anthony said:


> I don't feel sorry for him. He played his role near perfect, and is still alive. If anything, I feel sorry for Heath.



Oh, I agree, it's just he hasn't recieved much recognition from anyone it seems. It all goes to Heath (not that he doesn't deserve it). Gah, this movie is perfect.


----------



## 777timesgod

Lucky Seven said:


> Oh, I agree, it's just he hasn't recieved much recognition from anyone it seems. It all goes to Heath (not that he doesn't deserve it). Gah, this movie is perfect.



Sine Haeth died he has been getting all the credit but hey it makes sence. see you on the other side Heath, r.i.p


----------



## Tiger

The best thing about it was the Terminator preview.


----------



## Vince

Spoiler



_"I will make this pencil.... disappear."_


 what an entrance!

BTW, Aaron Eckhart was absolutely riveting as Harvey Dent / Two Face. That scene where he flips out and nearly kills the Joker's defenseless henchman was some of the best acting I've seen in this kind of movie. All the actors definitely set the bar sky high for the entire genre with this one.


----------



## Clydefrog

Best. Fucking Movie. In. Ages.

I am not a Ledger fan at ALL -- in ANYTHING -- but by fucking god he at the very least deserves an oscar nomination, if not a win. That was a performance for the ages.


----------



## ohio_eric

This movie was made out of win.


----------



## 220BX

this movie is epic IMO!!! everything about this movie screamed awesomness... ledger as joker...words can't express it!..pure fuckin evil! i definitely wanted to see more of aaron eckhart as 2face but oh well!! his performance was dark , charismatic yet he had a sensitive side to it... my only concern was with bale's performace whose character got lost in this whole movie!!! both the enemies took the credit for being so damn awesome!! it was impressive but nowhere near what these guys did!!! i hope the 3rd movie delves much deeper into his character and then again rumours suggest that that riddler/mr freeze might be next so yet another winner there!!!


----------



## Drache713

I saw this friday night at the IMAX. Everything people have said about this movie is exactly true. Bale - amazing as always, easily my favorite actor ever. Eckhart - floored, his performance was MUCH more spectacular than I was expecting. Ledger - Oh. My. GOD! No one will ever be able to play the Joker again, ever. He was so perfect with it. It's hands down the best Batman movie, but also one of the greatest movies of all time. If you have not seen it yet, I don't care who you are, GO SEE IT RIGHT NOW! I will be seeing it many more times I am sure.



Spoiler



The pencil trick scene, easily my FAVORITE scene in the movie. I saw that happen and I was just like "ohhh SHIT!" As far as villains for the next movie, perhaps they will bring in Catwoman? Fox did make the comment about "it will stop cats" when talking about the new suit, perhaps that was just in passing?


----------



## sakeido

Spoiler



I would like to see Nolan's take on Catwoman.. she could make a good character for sure.


----------



## Xaios

Unfortunately, Catwoman just doesn't sound doable. No matter how you cut it, she has some supernatural mystical shit happen to bring her back to life, and that's exactly what they're trying to avoid in the new Batman movies. Heck, even Joel Schumacher's Batman movies didn't have too much Supernatural stuff, just freaky science fiction crap. So then, the real question is who they can use as a villain now, without delving outside the realm of physical possibility?


----------



## philkilla

TDK was such an awesome movie.

And without using a spoiler, that certain scene was awesome. The whole theater was laughing.


----------



## daybean

well they can use the joker again(but who can match that performance) or you can get a real dark and wicked Riddler(not that lame jim carry dork of a character).


----------



## Anthony

It's been said that they don't want to use characters portrayed on the Big Screen already.


----------



## ohio_eric

Spoiler



That was one thing that struck me. They left the Joker alive but killed Two-Face. So now for the next movie they have to fine another villain. With Rachel dead Catwoman might be an interesting choice as a combination love interest/adversary. We shall see.


----------



## daybean

this would be a perfect badass for the next batman


----------



## daybean

....^thats bane!!!


----------



## ibznorange

bane would be epic, but could ruin the really dark side of things by turning into some ridiculous just action punch and brawl type of baddy


----------



## daybean

like i said before, a really dark riddler with a bane character on the side would be sweet!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Someone say


Mr Freeze?


----------



## Groff

I got back an hour ago from seeing it.

Here's my exclusive review:



Spoiler



Wow.



Oh... And



Spoiler



Damnitt! Why did the hot girl have to die?!


----------



## sakeido

Xaios said:


> Unfortunately, Catwoman just doesn't sound doable. No matter how you cut it, she has some supernatural mystical shit happen to bring her back to life, and that's exactly what they're trying to avoid in the new Batman movies. Heck, even Joel Schumacher's Batman movies didn't have too much Supernatural stuff, just freaky science fiction crap. So then, the real question is who they can use as a villain now, without delving outside the realm of physical possibility?



Who says she needs to die? Nolan is making his own story already. She's a cool character - he could find a way to work her in.


----------



## daybean

Xtremevillan said:


> Someone say
> 
> 
> Mr Freeze?



i think we have seen mr.freeze get completly ruined by ARNOLD!


----------



## Anthony

TheMissing said:


> I got back an hour ago from seeing it.
> 
> Here's my exclusive review:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... And
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Damnitt! Why did the hot girl have to die?!





Spoiler



None of the hot girls in the movie die


----------



## Groff

Anthony said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> None of the hot girls in the movie die



My eyes say otherwise.

Her in that dress at the party =


----------



## ohio_eric

TheMissing said:


> My eyes say otherwise.
> 
> Her in that dress at the party =



Mine to. 



Spoiler



My infatuation with Maggie Gyllenhaal is quite bad. Ever since I watched The Secretary I've had it for here pretty bad.


----------



## bulletbass man

Bale plays a great Bruce Wayne (billionaire playboy) but plays a mediocre batman imo. he just doesn't quite have enough gruff for an image of batman as dark as in dark knight. Though I wish they went darker with batman.

Joker was absolutely brilliant. Couldn't have been done better. Heath does a great job when he's not playing the teen hearthrob role like he did in his early movies.

Either way the movie was excellent. The script could've been a little better (It would've been a much better movie imo if you saw Batman almosts become a villian for the viewers). He definitely should've killed someone.

I was hoping the two-face bit would be turned into the next movie. But I guess they didn't want to make the next sequal obvious like they did with batman begins.

Either way best superhero movie ever made in my book.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

You guys might know this already, but The Dark Knight beat out Spiderman 3 for the weekend. 155 million in 3 days.

'The Dark Knight' has biggest weekend ever | Hero Complex | Los Angeles Times


----------



## Clydefrog

bulletbass man said:


> Bale plays a great Bruce Wayne (billionaire playboy) but plays a mediocre batman imo. he just doesn't quite have enough gruff for an image of batman as dark as in dark knight. Though I wish they went darker with batman.
> 
> Joker was absolutely brilliant. Couldn't have been done better. Heath does a great job when he's not playing the teen hearthrob role like he did in his early movies.
> 
> Either way the movie was excellent. The script could've been a little better (It would've been a much better movie imo if you saw Batman almosts become a villian for the viewers). He definitely should've killed someone.
> 
> I was hoping the two-face bit would be turned into the next movie. But I guess they didn't want to make the next sequal obvious like they did with batman begins.
> 
> Either way best superhero movie ever made in my book.



Batman killing someone would have been awful. Look at him from the 40s, he wasn't a great character when he killed people then.

You're missing the point of Batman.


----------



## daybean

ohio_eric said:


> Mine to.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My infatuation with Maggie Gyllenhaal is quite bad. Ever since I watched The Secretary I've had it for here pretty bad.



yeah when i saw her on the screen i was, "its that chick that was a total slut for her boss in that dirty movie" . i remember that sweet ass.


----------



## daybean

ohio_eric said:


> Mine to.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My infatuation with Maggie Gyllenhaal is quite bad. Ever since I watched The Secretary I've had it for here pretty bad.




also this is not a spoiler, unless you ment you spoiled your pants!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

Clydefrog said:


> Batman killing someone would have been awful. Look at him from the 40s, he wasn't a great character when he killed people then.
> 
> You're missing the point of Batman.



I dunno, i think he'd be much more human if he did kill occasionally. (Note:I havent seen this movie, i just meant in general)


----------



## daybean

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno, i think he'd be much more human if he did kill occasionally. (Note:I havent seen this movie, i just meant in general)



i think a killing would go agianst what batman stands for.  but it would be cool if he got the balls to kill the joker (one killing is o.k. and JUSTIFIED) *in the first *batman.


----------



## Rick

This movie was awesome.


----------



## noodles

TheMissing said:


> My eyes say otherwise.
> 
> Her in that dress at the party =



The nay-sayers are smokin' crack, because Maggie is smokin' hot. Like Eric said, she was amazing in "The Secretary". Plus, unlike Tom Cruise's wife, she can actually act.


----------



## noodles

Watched it Saturday. It was definitely everything everyone was saying about it, and even more. Rarely can a movie weave such a complicated storyline without getting convoluted, and this one pulled it off.


----------



## sakeido

I finally saw it in IMAX last night.. it was mindblowing. Never seen a film look and sound so clear and sharp and huge. 


Spoiler



The semi flipping end over end was just whoa


----------



## noodles

sakeido said:


> I finally saw it in IMAX last night.. it was mindblowing. Never seen a film look and sound so clear and sharp and huge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The semi flipping end over end was just whoa





Spoiler



The Joker not seeing that one coming totally made that scene.


----------



## FortePenance

What a great film.

I found it a bit too long - 2hrs would have been great but there were great scenes. Heath did a great Joker but Christian was kinda  with his Nathan Explosion "hullo i'm a batmang" voice.


----------



## Jason

I actually saw Batman begins for the first time the other day and now I wanna see The dark night


----------



## Groff

sakeido said:


> I finally saw it in IMAX last night.. it was mindblowing. Never seen a film look and sound so clear and sharp and huge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The semi flipping end over end was just whoa





Spoiler



When I saw what Batman was doing I was like "They're going to try that thing they did in Terminator 3 aren'y they?"

They did.


----------



## noodles

FortePenance said:


> What a great film.
> 
> I found it a bit too long - 2hrs would have been great but there were great scenes. Heath did a great Joker but Christian was kinda  with his Nathan Explosion "hullo i'm a batmang" voice.



I think it needed to be that long to get everything in. Cutting out more scenes would have made the movie very confusing.

How many times do we have to go over the voice thing? He has to do it to protect his identity, especially when he is speaking with people who know Bruce Wayne personally.


----------



## sakeido

TheMissing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw what Batman was doing I was like "They're going to try that thing they did in Terminator 3 aren'y they?"
> 
> They did.



The big difference being it looked incredibly fake and was obviously CG in T3, and I still don't know if it was real or CG in Dark Knight


----------



## Groff

sakeido said:


> The big difference being it looked incredibly fake and was obviously CG in T3, and I still don't know if it was real or CG in Dark Knight





Spoiler



Personally, I though it looked fake in both movies  I mean, in T3 I appreciated that they crunched the front of the truck, but still... It's a cool stunt, but the fact that the truck didn't buckle to one side where the trailer meets the truck, and the fact that it FLIPPED made it look fake to me 



It's a hell of a thing to watch though!


----------



## noodles

Guys, PLEASE stop openly discussing something that gives away a part of the movie. I'm tired of editing in spoiler tags, and considering that the scene in question came out of nowhere, no one needs to have it ruined for them.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

I was arguing with a some dude i work with today over the voice thing too. Anyone with any knowledge of batman knows he talks different to disguise his voice. Its not that hard to figure out.


----------



## DDDorian

I think most people understand the concept behind the voice, it's the EXECUTION that bugs me. Kevin Conway's been doing it for years and doesn't sound like a lisping transgender hambeast whereas Christian Bale seems to have gotten worse at the voice in the space of two movies. Whatever. I do think it's funny that the three main characters all have a fake accent though, heh. Also, about Maggie Gyllenhaal - she looked great in "The Secretary", this one... not so much. I swear she became uglier the longer she was on screen.


----------



## FortePenance

^I aaagree with DDDorian.


----------



## goth_fiend

cant wait for 3, I just hope they dont do any ridiculous villains (mr.freeze, clayface, poison ivy,etc.) they could do penguin, since it seems they are going more into the whole organized crime bit, maybe riddler, but whoever played him would have to be fucking amazing after this film, Im seeing it my 2nd time tomorow


----------



## FortePenance

The Riddler would be a great villian. I think it'd be cool to see Jim Carrey do it again except in a darker tone.


----------



## sakeido

FortePenance said:


> The Riddler would be a great villian. I think it'd be cool to see Jim Carrey do it again except in a darker tone.



That would actually fit really well with Jim Carrey's new career direction, and a Nolan Batman movie would be the perfect thing to give him a lot of traction in being taken seriously as a dramatic actor. So it works for Carrey.. but I don't think Nolan will take him.


----------



## noodles

Fuck Jim Carrey. That guy plays the same clown in every single role, and The Riddler was no exception. That role should go to someone with wit and poise, not some wannabe cartoon.


----------



## Anthony

DDDorian said:


> I think most people understand the concept behind the voice, it's the EXECUTION that bugs me. Kevin Conway's been doing it for years and doesn't sound like a lisping transgender hambeast whereas Christian Bale seems to have gotten worse at the voice in the space of two movies. Whatever. I do think it's funny that the three main characters all have a fake accent though, heh. *Also, about Maggie Gyllenhaal - she looked great in "The Secretary", this one... not so much. I swear she became uglier the longer she was on screen.*



Bingo haha!


I really don't want to see the same actors from older Batman's reprise their roles. (Villian's I mean)


----------



## Randy

noodles said:


> Fuck Jim Carrey. That guy plays the same clown in every single role, and The Riddler was no exception. That role should go to someone with wit and poise, not some wannabe cartoon.





That dude sucks.

And I want no reminder of Joel Schumacher-era Batman. It brings back nightmares... horrible, fluorescent, mildly homosexual nightmares of Batman and Robin costumes with nipples.


----------



## playstopause

I'm gonna see it tonight! 

Imax showings were sold out though.


----------



## sakeido

noodles said:


> Fuck Jim Carrey. That guy plays the same clown in every single role, and The Riddler was no exception. That role should go to someone with wit and poise, not some wannabe cartoon.



Wit and poise? It'd have to be a British guy then 
I'd still like to see Catwoman in the next one. She seems like a good fit to me. Batman needs a love interest so they can look at another side of the character, Bruce Wayne needs one, she is a villain and now that Batman is an outlaw that could make for a compelling story.. I can see how it would work, but Nolan might dig in and choose a villain we've never heard of before for this one.
We've got four years to speculate!


----------



## noodles

Randy said:


> And I want no reminder of Joel Schumacher-era Batman. It brings back nightmares... horrible, fluorescent, mildly homosexual nightmares of Batman and Robin costumes with nipples.



That dude's rendition was damn near sacrilegious.

For the Riddler, there is no way you can top the brilliant performance of Frank Gorshin in the original TV series. Throw the camp of the show aside, since Girshin was one of the finest impressionist that ever lived. I always felt he mixed the right amount of suave sophistication and childlike humor that the character calls for. If you could start with that, and make it a bit darker, it would be perfect.


----------



## ohio_eric

If not for Frank Gorshin the Riddler would be right up there Signal Man in the pantheon of Batman villains. Until Gorshin played the character the Riddler wasn't that big a deal in the Batman comics. Gorshin made the character far more popular.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Gorshin is my favorite Riddler.


----------



## FortePenance

sakeido said:


> Wit and poise? It'd have to be a British guy then
> I'd still like to see Catwoman in the next one. She seems like a good fit to me. Batman needs a love interest so they can look at another side of the character, Bruce Wayne needs one, she is a villain and now that Batman is an outlaw that could make for a compelling story.. I can see how it would work, but Nolan might dig in and choose a villain we've never heard of before for this one.
> We've got four years to speculate!



I just hope they don't choose Halle Berry as Catwoman again. It'd be an interesting/difficult character to pull off and I don't think she did well in that Catwoman film.


----------



## noodles

I actually thought Michelle Pfeiffer did a really good job as Catwoman, even though she was saddled with a horrible script.


----------



## sakeido

It'd need to be somebody who can *act* if they want to be in a new Batman movie, and the only woman who immediately springs to mind is Cate Blanchett but she seems too noble and classy to be a burglar. 
The only one who can act and I could take seriously in an action role would be Charlize Theron.. now that would be sweet.


----------



## Drew

noodles said:


> I actually thought Michelle Pfeiffer did a really good job as Catwoman, even though she was saddled with a horrible script.



All I remember about her performance in that movie was she was fucking hot. There's something about a crazy chick with fucked up hair and a shredded up black nylon bodysuit.


----------



## Celiak

Ledger's performance was good, but certainly not worth dying for.


Spoiler



Really sucks that he won't be around for the following movies. They probably should have just killed the joker off at the end because no one is going to be able to follow that.


----------



## DDDorian

David Tenant (one of the more recent Dr. Who actors) expressed interest in playing The Riddler. If they cast him and gave the character a Jigsaw-esque angle it might work, although he wouldn't be my first pick. If there's a third movie, which I hope there isn't, I'd like to see Scarface/The Vnetriloquist or maybe even Mad Hatter (as played by Steve Buscemi).


----------



## Shawn

Saw it yesterday, I thought it was great! Heath Ledger did the Joker really well and I definitely liked this alot better than Batman Begins. I'm going to go see it again.


----------



## playstopause

Just came back from seeing it. 
Ok, Here I go: 

Great, great film. Not that big a surprise as "Batman begins" since we already know about the storyline's universe and the Batman character. We're also familiar with the Nolan touch, since he takes his greatness (to higher levels) just where he left it with the first episode. This film for me, has no flaws. Well, maybe 2-3 bad shots out of 600, wich is out of this world. 

It's a *thick* film. Chris Nolan rules. I also found every actor to be great, beside that girl wich i've already erased from my Dark Knight memory. Gary Oldman rules.  As far as Ledger's performance... Well, everything's been said. It's already a piece of cinema history. 

Since I work in cinema, I have the tendency to see films trough the _way_ they're done. I can tell you it's one hell of a complicated movie, production-wise. But wow. So well executed, so well played, so well written. Many nice plot twists and turns. Artistic direction is awesome. So "natural", so not 3d-like.

I will have to see it again since I misunderstood some stuff (will most likely buy the dvd). Damn language barrier.  The 2 hours and a half felt more like 1 hour and a half. Go see it!


----------



## Spoongirl

great movie, I saw it yesterday with some friends, great performance by the late Heath Ledger (RIP), I've seen both movies and they are awesome!!! Actually TDK is on top of the IMDB ratings, that's amazing.


----------



## Desecrated

Spoongirl said:


> Actually TDK is on top of the IMDB ratings, that's amazing.



It's always like that when a movie is released. The people working with the movie and those who go to previews always rate it high, and then in a couple of month when it hits dvd, the grades will go down.


----------



## Spoongirl

Desecrated said:


> It's always like that when a movie is released. The people working with the movie and those who go to previews always rate it high, and then in a couple of month when it hits dvd, the grades will go down.



Didn't know that, thanks. Now all my hails to the dark knight have dissapeared. 

but... Christian Bale   , although I heard that he beated up his mother or something like that... not good!!!


----------



## Xaios

There's a decent list of actors who would make a good Riddler, but the one actor who strikes me as really being able to make something special with that particular role is Paul Bettany.


----------



## noodles

Drew said:


> All I remember about her performance in that movie was she was fucking hot. There's something about a crazy chick with fucked up hair and a shredded up black nylon bodysuit.



That is the whole point of Catwoman: the criminally psychotic temptress in a revealing outfit, which is why she was so damn good at the part. Pfieffer is both hot _and_ slightly crazy looking.


----------



## noodles

Celiak said:


> Ledger's performance was good, but certainly not worth dying for.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Really sucks that he won't be around for the following movies. They probably should have just killed the joker off at the end because no one is going to be able to follow that.





Spoiler



He died six months after they finished filming, making it impossible to change at that point.


----------



## noodles

Xaios said:


> There's a decent list of actors who would make a good Riddler, but the one actor who strikes me as really being able to make something special with that particular role is Paul Bettany.



We disagree on a lot. A whole lot. This is not the case here. The minute I looked him up and saw who it was, I pictured him with the suit and top hat, totally dominating the role. Excellent choice, rep for you.


----------



## the.godfather

DDDorian said:


> David Tenant (one of the more recent Dr. Who actors) expressed interest in playing The Riddler. If they cast him and gave the character a Jigsaw-esque angle it might work, although he wouldn't be my first pick.



That wouldn't be too bad actually. I could definitely see him in the role. He's definitely got the skills and the 'look' to do it. Whether or not he'd be a big enough name for it I'm not sure. But he's certainly got that slightly wacky 'edge' to him that the role would require.


----------



## sakeido

Wacky isn't the word... disturbed, in a different way than the Joker, is more the Riddler's thing

Foreshadowing: The Gotham Times
Edward Nashton (the Riddler's real name) writes a letter to the editor here for one of the Dark Knight's viral marketing sites. Its the one on the right.


----------



## 220BX

noodles said:


> We disagree on a lot. A whole lot. This is not the case here. The minute I looked him up and saw who it was, I pictured him with the suit and top hat, totally dominating the role. Excellent choice, rep for you.




indeed he'll be a good choice to play the riddler!! infact i believe he was one of the contenders to play the joker!! 

BTW daniel day lewis shall join the batman team..he'll drink up everybody's milkshake!! no seriously, i hope that happens (maybe as mr freeze or someone.).i mean he can do anything ,he can play any given role with perfection) .His prescence will make the movie even more epic ...but then again a batman project maybe toooooo commercial for him!! oh well i can dream!!!


----------



## RgAscendant

Paul Bettany would be an AWESOME choice for the Riddler.

Saw the film last night, was very impressed. Ledger was absolutely fantastic. His acting in other films had never really impressed me, but I thought he fit the role perfectly last night, he was great. Did he remind anyone else of Dave Mustaine at certain points (in term of speech)?


----------



## Karl Hungus




----------



## Mr. S

Karl Hungus said:


>


----------



## FortePenance

^too true 



sakeido said:


> Wacky isn't the word... disturbed, in a different way than the Joker, is more the Riddler's thing
> 
> Foreshadowing: The Gotham Times
> Edward Nashton (the Riddler's real name) writes a letter to the editor here for one of the Dark Knight's viral marketing sites. Its the one on the right.



The e-marketing worked really well for TDK. For more Batman 3 villian speculation: IGN: The Villains of Batman 3

*Contains spoilers*.



220BX said:


> indeed he'll be a good choice to play the riddler!! infact i believe he was one of the contenders to play the joker!!
> 
> BTW daniel day lewis shall join the batman team..he'll drink up everybody's milkshake!! no seriously, i hope that happens (maybe as mr freeze or someone.).i mean he can do anything ,he can play any given role with perfection) .His prescence will make the movie even more epic ...but then again a batman project maybe toooooo commercial for him!! oh well i can dream!!!



I read on wikipedia he was interested in a Joker role possibly but that's Wikipedia y'know. :\


----------



## 777timesgod

I'd love to see a movie with scarface from the batman comics. BTW he has nothing to do with the Al Pachino character...


----------



## Solstafir

Get "13" from House M.D. to do Catwoman. Don't really care how good she is acting-wise, just wanna see her in tight leather  yum!!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Karl Hungus said:


>




 Oh man, that was awesome


----------



## yellowv

Now that shit was funny


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Saw it on Saturday. I loved it.


----------



## Groff

My friend and I went to see it yesterday. He hadn't seen it yet, and it was my second time going to see it.

It was STILL amazing the second time seeing it.



Spoiler



It still broke my heart watching Rachel get blown up...


----------



## sakeido

Box office analysts are expecting it to top $500 million domestically.. being just the second movie after Titanic to make that much. Holy shit! It has already made $314m..


----------



## Groff

Solstafir said:


> Get "13" from House M.D. to do Catwoman. Don't really care how good she is acting-wise, just wanna see her in tight leather  yum!!



They already tried to make a catwoman movie for the sole purpose of putting a hot girl in tight leather.

It sucked.


----------



## sakeido

TheMissing said:


> They already tried to make a catwoman movie for the sole purpose of putting a hot girl in tight leather.
> 
> It sucked.



I disagree. It ruled, hard. The poster did, anyway. Never actually seen the movie.


----------



## Demeyes

sakeido said:


> I disagree. It ruled, hard. The poster did, anyway. Never actually seen the movie.



Watch the movie and try and stick with your opinion! Its truly awful

I saw the Dark Knight last night and I have to say I was seriously impressed with it. Great action and some outstanding acting. I really love the dark way the last movies have been done. I look forward to seeing where they take this series and how they will portray some of the ther villians.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

TheMissing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It still broke my heart watching Rachel get blown up...



I was greatly shocked by that as well.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Spoiler



The best thing I have seen in recent times is the "I'm going to show you a magic trick, I'm going to make this pencil dissapear" scene. Sheer genius!


----------



## Nick

one of the best films ive seen in the last 5 years for sure.



Spoiler



i was glad they got rid of rachael although it was really unexpected!

i loved the bit where he chucked the guy off the roof and broke his legs, brutal!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Spoiler tags!


----------



## noodles

Guys, I'm getting sick of editing posts to add spoiler tags. Don't make me give someone a nap for something stupid like spoilers.


----------



## Nick

my bad


----------



## Karl Hungus

Anyone hear about Christian Bale allegedly assaulting his mother and sister?

Well, turns out...


Spoiler



Aaron Eckhart did it, and Bale took the blame for it for the good of society.


----------



## sakeido

Karl Hungus said:


> Anyone hear about Christian Bale allegedly assaulting his mother and sister?
> 
> Well, turns out...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Eckhart did it, and Bale took the blame for it for the good of society.



 nice


----------



## ohio_eric

Karl Hungus said:


> Anyone hear about Christian Bale allegedly assaulting his mother and sister?
> 
> Well, turns out...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Eckhart did it, and Bale took the blame for it for the good of society.





Karl wins at life.


----------



## noodles

Karl's post


----------



## Decipher

Karl Hungus said:


> Anyone hear about Christian Bale allegedly assaulting his mother and sister?
> 
> Well, turns out...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Eckhart did it, and Bale took the blame for it for the good of society.


 Nice!


----------



## jaredowty

Karl Hungus said:


> Anyone hear about Christian Bale allegedly assaulting his mother and sister?
> 
> Well, turns out...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Eckhart did it, and Bale took the blame for it for the good of society.



+Rep


----------



## kung_fu

Oh. My. God. Words escape me. I just got back from it. It was pretty much the perfect movie experience. I had been intentionally avoiding the internet (mostly this thread) so that my curiosity wouldn't get the better of me. I had hoped to see it sooner, but I've been really busy. Totally worth the wait though. Rarely do I go to a movie with such high expectations and still leave the theater being blown away. 

I must admit, i didn't think it was going to be all that hot until after about 40 minutes in. (I understand movies tend to start slow as they need time to get the story going, that would explain the 2+ hours running time). After that, it got awesome, stayed awesome, and got more awesome right until the very end.

Speaking of ending


Spoiler



Did anybody else think they'd pull the classic hollywood bullshit and end it when we first got a decent look at twoface?



If you haven't seen it yet, drop any and all plans and get your butt to the theater


Added bonus to moviegoers: Trailers that ran before the film inculuded film giants Nick Nolty and Brian Dennehey


----------



## Xaios

Spoiler



They totally fooled me when they 'killed' Jim Gordon. Then he showed up later on and I'm just like 'what the crapsicle!?! Nicely done!'


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

SO I am kind of late at posting about TDK but I have now seen it twice (once in imax and once in regular theatre) and both times I was blown away. There were some very well placed dialogue by the Joker that showed just how evil he was. 
For instance:



Spoiler



When he talks about being a dog chasing cars and not knowing what to do with them when he caught them seemed to say to me that he was really evil without a true cause. 

But I must say my favorite line in the entire movie was at the end where he was talking to Batman and he says "Madness is like gravity...all it takes is a little push." I thought that was extremely well played and to me set up greatly how a person as good as Harvey Dent could become so evil.



This has to be my favorite movie that I have seen in the past few years.  So well acted and directed. In my opinion it truely deserved all the praise that it recieved.


----------



## Clydefrog

Karl Hungus said:


> Anyone hear about Christian Bale allegedly assaulting his mother and sister?
> 
> Well, turns out...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Eckhart did it, and Bale took the blame for it for the good of society.



Bale is the actor we need, not the actor we want.


----------



## auxioluck

Just saw it yesterday....WOW. That's all I can really say. But uh...could've picked a better Rachel Dawes.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Priestess, I agree with you. That was my favorite line, too, and just a fantastic scene. About as good as Daniel Day Lewis' ending scene in 'There Will Be Blood.' I literally had chills.


----------



## Groff

auxioluck said:


> But uh...could've picked a better Rachel Dawes.



I deem this post false. Maggie Gyllenhaal is fucking beautiful. Plus I think she really played her part well. She did a stunning acting job that was on par with Heath Ledgers IMO.



Spoiler



I have to admit, the scene right before she was blown up, when she was telling Harvey that her answer is yes, was for me, the most tense scene in the whole movie. She made that scene completely heartbreaking, and put some real emotion into it. That one scene will forever be burned into my mind. It's by far my favorite scene in the movie.


----------



## Groff

Accidental doublepost


----------



## The Dark Wolf

I don't find Maggie to be that good looking, honestly. Although she did a nice job. Very nice job, actually. She reminds me of a not-as-good-looking Kirsten Dunst, but with better acting skills.


----------



## Decipher

Saw this movie once again on Sunday only on IMAX. I highly recommend!! Seeing it on the IMAX was beyond words at times......


----------



## maliciousteve

I saw this about 30 minutes ago. I loved it. Heath Ledgers Joker is by far my favourite. Jack Nicholson done a great job in the first movie but Heath really over took him in this role. 

Will there be another movie? seemed like a great way to end it all.


----------



## GazPots

ohio_eric said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That was one thing that struck me. They left the Joker alive but killed Two-Face. So now for the next movie they have to fine another villain. With Rachel dead Catwoman might be an interesting choice as a combination love interest/adversary. We shall see.






Spoiler



You could say that Dent/Two Face's funeral was to preserve the name/image of Harvey Dent within Gotham City and regarding his "death" all we saw was his closed eye and him lying there (other was always open anyways). So really he could still come back as i think they left the door wide open.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

Spoiler



I really don't think that Dent is dead either. It seems to me that they wanted his funeral to go forth and let Gotham think that he died a hero before they could see him be a villian. It seems like his line about that earlier in the movie might have set up what was going to happen later.


----------



## Groff

I wish stuff with Spoiler tags didn't show up in the Forum Spy


----------



## Pauly

I enjoyed it, solid movie. Only quibbles:

Yes his voice was verging on comical at points.

I didn't like the way his first appearance was done

Other than that it was a good 2 1/2 hours of fun. Some brave story ideas and death's too!


----------



## stuh84

Saw this yesterday finally, all I can say is WOW. Them 2 and a half hours flew by. I had just seen Batman Begins for the first time 3 days before (took me a while, watched it at me lasses house finally). I loved Batman Begins, but The Dark Knight is actually better than Begins I felt.

I'm almost hoping they don't do a sequel. I don't like seeing series get watered down with repeated sequels. Remember the last lot of Batman films? Batman Returns was quite good with Tim Burtons trademark atmosphere, but the repeated sequels turned the rest into purile garbage.

If only some other of the hero/vigilante/whatever movies could be this mindbogglingly good....


----------



## Groff

stuh84 said:


> Saw this yesterday finally, all I can say is WOW. Them 2 and a half hours flew by. I had just seen Batman Begins for the first time 3 days before (took me a while, watched it at me lasses house finally). I loved Batman Begins, but The Dark Knight is actually better than Begins I felt.
> 
> I'm almost hoping they don't do a sequel. I don't like seeing series get watered down with repeated sequels. Remember the last lot of Batman films? Batman Returns was quite good with Tim Burtons trademark atmosphere, but the repeated sequels turned the rest into purile garbage.
> 
> If only some other of the hero/vigilante/whatever movies could be this mindbogglingly good....



I think they could get away with making one more movie, and have it be amazing like the first two.


----------



## Xaios

stuh84 said:


> Remember the last lot of Batman films? Batman Returns was quite good with Tim Burton's trademark atmosphere, but the repeated sequels turned the rest into purile garbage.



That's because Joel Schumacher took over directing and turned the franchise into a garish comic book nightmare. For some reason he WANTED to restore the camp of the 60s television series, and reasoned that, because it was based on a comic book, it could never conceivably be considered high art. How wrong has Christopher Nolan proven those notions.


----------



## sakeido

Having seen the movie four times now.. I gotta say, its wearing on me a little. It isn't holding up very well to repeated viewings.. it seems more and more contrived. Still good, but it's not on quite the same pedestal I had it on after the first time I saw it.


----------



## FortePenance

Depp for Riddler? Philip Hoffman for the Penguin?

Batman sequel to The Dark Knight: Johnny Depp to play The Riddler? - Telegraph


----------



## Naren

I just saw this today for the very first time. It was very very good, but it didn't live up to the raving reviews everyone and their brother was giving it. Not to take anything away from it, because it was an amazing film, but yeah... 

I would rate it about the same as Batman Begins, maybe even possibly a little higher, but I think they are both excellent films.


----------



## noodles

Xaios said:


> That's because Joel Schumacher took over directing and turned the franchise into a garish comic book nightmare. For some reason he WANTED to restore the camp of the 60s television series, and reasoned that, because it was based on a comic book, it could never conceivably be considered high art. How wrong has Christopher Nolan proven those notions.



One should note that he failed miserably at returning to the camp of the old television series. I'm an unapologetic fan of that stuff, as I used to watch the reruns as a kid. Burgess Meredith, Cesar Romero, and Frank Gorshin were some pretty heavyweight actors for a TV show. They got Julie Newmar, a pinup model of her day, to play the Catwoman. The even got Vincent Price for seven episodes. The clashes of colors, oddball camera angles, and trippy soundtrack gave the whole thing the feel of an acid trip. It is absolutely a thing anchored in time, and there was no way to recreate the wonderful mix of ridiculous camp and over the top, do-gooder wholesomeness. I loved it for what it was.


----------



## DelfinoPie

noodles said:


> One should note that he failed miserably at returning to the camp of the old television series. I'm an unapologetic fan of that stuff, as I used to watch the reruns as a kid. Burgess Meredith, Cesar Romero, and Frank Gorshin were some pretty heavyweight actors for a TV show. They got Julie Newmar, a pinup model of her day, to play the Catwoman. The even got Vincent Price for seven episodes. The clashes of colors, oddball camera angles, and trippy soundtrack gave the whole thing the feel of an acid trip. It is absolutely a thing anchored in time, and there was no way to recreate the wonderful mix of ridiculous camp and over the top, do-gooder wholesomeness. I loved it for what it was.



Exactly, every reincarnation of Batman has had its own subtle nuances...or straight out laughability.

I think the camp television series will stand the test of time because it was what it was, enjoyable entertainment and it's hard to criticise something that doesn't take itself that seriously


----------



## Korbain

I've seen it twice now, its still great. Its one of the best movies i have ever seen, its on par and probably a slightly better than Batman Begins. It lived up to everything i heard/read about it. It just gets more and more depressing knowing Heath Ledger is dead and won't be able to play the joker ever again, its a big call, but i'd say he's almost irreplaceable as the joker. One of the best villains i have ever seen in a movie. 

Can't wait for the next batman, it will happen  Christopher Nolen can't stop this ball rolling, if he puts the same amount of effort into the next batman, i'll be more than happy!


----------



## Zepp88

Korbain said:


> I've seen it twice now, its still great. Its one of the best movies i have ever seen, its on par and probably a slightly better than Batman Begins. It lived up to everything i heard/read about it. It just gets more and more depressing knowing Heath Ledger is dead and won't be able to play the joker ever again, its a big call, but i'd say he's almost irreplaceable as the joker. One of the best villains i have ever seen in a movie.
> 
> Can't wait for the next batman, it will happen  Christopher Nolen can't stop this ball rolling, if he puts the same amount of effort into the next batman, i'll be more than happy!





I'm a batman lover again.


----------



## Crucified

SPOILER ALERT, I COULDN'T FIND THE SPOILER TEXT OUT THING




















i really want to see two face again. they did good with that.


----------



## Thomas

I haven't seen this movie yet, but I recently watched Batman Begins, which I thought was very good (Christian Bale FTW!). So, I'm really looking forward to this with all the positive reactions to it. I haven't read all of the thread, so I'm not sure if it was mentioned, but this movie was #1 on the IMDB top 250 for a while. 

It is now #3, though.


----------



## DomitianX

I wasnt a huge fan of Nicholson as the Joker. He was OK, but he was too "blockbuster" for me. I prefer the insanity of Ledger. The dark twisted mind nearly out of control and on the brink of imploding. I love how they brought back the fact that his recollection of the past is completely random. I loved that about the OG character.

Whenever I read the comics I always pictured them much darker than anything they have done so far. Batman Begins was good, this is even better. I liked the TV show, but that was because I never really linked it to the original comics, more of a "loosely based on Batman" type thing.

I think Bettany would play a great riddler, but he would need to be almost as dark and twisted as Ledger.

There is a long list of possible villains for Batman. Clay Face, Mad Hatter, Deadshot/Deathstroke, Dr Death, anyone from The League Of Assasins, etc. There is a large history to choose from. Some better than others, but they could do some wonderful stuff with lesser known characters too.

The part that I would worry about is that it would become too Hollywoodish and become to big blockbuster action movie-ish.

Batman needs to be more dark. Like The Crow, this one, etc.

I cant see Depp in any of the roles. I think it would come off as too Wonka-like to me. He was great in Wonka, but how many types of insane can he play and still pull it off?


----------



## Naren

DomitianX said:


> I cant see Depp in any of the roles. I think it would come off as too Wonka-like to me. He was great in Wonka, but how many types of insane can he play and still pull it off?



Probably an infinite amount. I mean, he played such dark and evil characters in serious films and when they picked him for Wonka, I was like, "I love Depp, but Willy Wonka?!?" and he pulled it off great. 

Johnny Depp seriously has never played the same type of role twice (I'm, of course, not counting sequels).

I personally think that Depp could pull off just about any role from the most serious to the most crazy to the most evil to the most righteous to the most timid to the most courageous.

However, when I think of "Depp," I do not think of Willy Wonka. For two reasons, 1. I think that the new Willy Wonka movie really paled to the 1971 original with Gene Wilder. And 2. I don't think Wonka was one of Depp's better roles, although it was very impressive, as usual.


----------



## eleven59

Alright, finally saw this last night and, to quote my first words as the credits rolled "That was mindfuckingly brilliant"  

Heath Ledger was brilliant, it truly was his masterpiece, and in a way, I'm a little glad this was his final work, as I wouldn't want to risk being disappointed by anything he did after. I'm really excited for "The Imaginarium of Dr. Parnassus", but nervous that it might let me down, and hoping like hell it doesn't. 

The genious of The Joker (and the reason it, for me, paled Two-Face by comparison) was in the subtlety of the performance. He was clearly insane, clearly deeply troubled by something (they don't go into detail), and yet, at times, hilarious, and intensely likeable. He was terrifying, and yet you felt deeply sorry for him. For example:



Spoiler



-He doesn't wait for any build up on the pencil trick, it just happens, for his own amusement, and then he continues on without waiting for everyone to deal with it. 
-When he holds the cop hostage and then calmly asks for his phone call. 
-Any "minor" moment, where he's simply making conversation with a character, mumbling along to himself as his "victims" read his scripted messages, or just the way he licks his lips.
-The fall in his face when the two ferries failed to destroy each others, where he realized that he truly was wrong, and truly is alone.
-His clear internal torment, which is never addressed fully as far as what in his past caused it, thinly veiled behind this character he plays, and seen when he loses control (his growl of "Look at me!" in the first video he sends, which was pretty fucking metal also) or in the moments where he's practically begging for someone to kill him (this reminded me of Adam Sandler's standoff with the police in Reign Over Me taken to a new level).



I tried so hard to see any glimmer of Heath Ledger in the performance, and I couldn't find it at all. To the point that, until I see some "behind the scenes" of him going in and out of character, I don't fully believe that it was Heath Ledger  It was literally like the Joker just walked onto the set and they turned the cameras on. Flawless. My favourite scene:



Spoiler



The Joker walking away from the hospital in the nurse's outfit in broad daylight as the building explodes, pausing to look back, fiddling with the detonator for a bit, then jumping a little as the rest of the explosives go off and continuing on his way. It was just so natural and human, and yet so clearly showed how far gone his mind was. It was also funny and a little sad.



Christian Bale as Batman/Bruce Wayne was great as before, he's not perfect, but he's not supposed to be. The character is supposed to be human, with flaws. He's still just a rich kid with a bunch of toys and a desire to make things right. 

Aaron Eckhart was amazing, and perfectly cast. 

Michael Caine and Morgan Freeman were excellent once again.

I'm a big fan of Maggie Gyllenhaal, and thought she was perfect for the role, and am one of those who finds her attractive (also, partly because of The Secretary  ), but I'm disgusted by the people saying "She's not hot enough" or things like that. She's a fucking actress, show some respect. She's not eye-candy, she's a talented actress playing an important character, and she did an excellent job. Besides, the character's not a supermodel or anything, she's his childhood friend. He's loves her for who she is, he's not chasing another piece of tail like the girls he enters the party with. She's supposed to be real, not the "hottest chick in the movie".

But no one had the realism and depth of character of The Joker, and that's why Heath Ledger gets all the attention on this one. The other actors did excellent jobs, but they were still acting, and were still recognizable as themselves. Heath Ledger simply _was_ The Joker.

EDIT: totally blew it on the spoiler tags for a minute there


----------



## petereanima

will see it today. i'm excited like a little kid on christmas.


----------



## petereanima

100% agreement on everything eleven59 wrote. 

i've always been a big fan of the first batman movie with nicholson as joker (altough i wished this would have been "darker" a lot), and before i saw this movie i always said "yeah, people are hyping because heath ledger is dead now" and "he may be good, but i dont think he can hold up with jack nicholson".

damn was i wrong. this is exactly how i wanted the joker in a movie always to be. this was so unbelievable "real", absolutely insane - and yeah, i'm now kind of "sad" that ledger is dead because there is no chance that THIS joker can be replaced in the follow up.


----------



## eleven59

petereanima said:


> 100% agreement on everything eleven59 wrote.
> 
> i've always been a big fan of the first batman movie with nicholson as joker (altough i wished this would have been "darker" a lot), and before i saw this movie i always said "yeah, people are hyping because heath ledger is dead now" and "he may be good, but i dont think he can hold up with jack nicholson".
> 
> damn was i wrong. this is exactly how i wanted the joker in a movie always to be. this was so unbelievable "real", absolutely insane - and yeah, i'm now kind of "sad" that ledger is dead because there is no chance that THIS joker can be replaced in the follow up.



Yeah, 100% agreed. I was excited ever since I saw the first pic of Heath in the makeup, I didn't catch the hype when he died. 

I just watched part of A Knight's Tale on TV last night, and I'm still not convinced that's the same guy


----------



## HighGain510

FINALLY had a chance to see this movie and I think it was stellar. Dug everything about it. As already addressed previously in this long-ass thread, I know why he did the "Batman voice" but the manner in which he spoke grated on my ears something awful!  Aside from that, fantastic movie. Might go back to see it in IMAX as I saw the last one in IMAX and am very glad I did so while I had the chance to. 

Also an aside, I saw a few things in this thread that really should have had spoiler tags that still don't.  I'm glad I didn't read through it beforehand (have to force myself to keep out of movie threads here that I'm planning on seeing) or it would have ruined a bunch of scenes for me. Out of courtesy for other folks on the board, some of you guys should really spoiler tag stuff that reveals important plot!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## MorbidTravis




----------



## petereanima

so i could finally see it in the english orginal version last weekend. another 100 tmies better, and i still think its the best movie i've seen in the last years.

for the follow up: there are several rumors for CHER as catwoman. because they want to make her an frustrated, reached the evening of life, vamp and the complete opposite of pfeiffer and berry.

i dig this idea cause it sounds interesting, but Cher? hmmm...


----------



## Rick

JJ Rodriguez said:


>




That was awesome.


----------

